# Hp modelo DPS-800GB A fuente de alimentacion de servidor



## Pecadoblanco (Sep 8, 2010)

Buenas amigos , tengo una fuente de alimentación de un servidor Hp modelo DPS-800GB A el cual segun explican no está trabajando, sin embargo en uno de los pines hay 5 Volts , lo que quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe el puenteo o jumpeo de este modelo en específico para poderlo hacer arrancar votando todos sus voltajes, estaré muy agradecido


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

Yo tengo un par de este tipo de fuentes de poder. Las que tengo dicen un modelo "DPS-300" y encienden puenteando un cable a masa de las salidas. Son fabricadas por Delta Electronics para HP. El cable que enciende la SMPS dice en la PCB "ON/OFF" así que puede que localices algo parecido en la que tu tienes.
Supongo que por el modelo que tiene tu fuente es de unos 800W de salida, ya que si está grande!.

Saludos!


----------



## Pecadoblanco (Nov 3, 2010)

amigos muchas gracias por su aporte, lamentablemente la fuente no pude llegar a levantarla por falta de tiempo para poder investigar mas  ya que se le tuvo que devolver al cliente de todas maneras ojala haya alguien quien tenga la informacion para poder guardarla en la base de datos de todas maneras muy agradecido por sus atenciones


----------



## eontech (Mar 6, 2012)

Encontre en un foro de RC que enciende puenteando los pines 30-31 y 34. Lamentablemente no lo pude probar. Espero que sea de utilidad.
Dejo el link original: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1005309&page=59

Salu2


----------

